# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Guz piersi w wieku 15 lat???

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Mam 15 lat i w zeszłym tygodniu wyczułam pod piersią mały guzek, przy dotykaniu bolało. Dwa dni temu sprawdzałam i jakby znikło. Teraz ponownie wyczuwam. Co to jest? Czy w wieku 15 lat też można mieć raka piersi?
Proszę o odpowiedź, strasznie się martwię  :Frown:

----------


## susu

Taki wiek to trochę za mało... ale tak ogólnie to nie ma takiej granicy, że na coś się choruje od pewnego wieku np. 20 czy 50 lat.
Nie lekceważ tego. Powiedz o tym swojej rodzinie. I idź do lekarza.
Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

napewno powinnas isc do lekarza , ale z wlasnego doswiadczenia wiem ze guzki nie bola ( przynajmiej male) i nie znikaja sa twarde i nie przesuwaja sie, jezeli guzek znikna i pojawil sie znowu to moze to byc po prostu gruczol mleczny kazda z nas ma ich mnustwo, lecz to moze stwierdzic tylko lekarz.Powodzenia

----------


## zacheusz112

Proponuję rozważyć słuszną opinię "amazonki",chodzi o te gruczoły mleczne czasem sięgające dołów pachowych.Ale dla pewności powinnaś podzielić się tymi spostrzeżeniami z rodzicami,i rozważyc badanie USG okolicy węzłów chłonnych w okolicach pachwin.

----------


## TomaszK

" i nie przesuwaja się " właściwie to nie, niektóre guzki mogą się przesuwać, jest to najprawdopodobniej tylko złudzenie, guzek nie trzyma się skóry, tylko tłuszczów. popieram wizytę u lekarza

----------


## dobrydoradca

Ja także sugeruję wizytę u specjalisty, to on zdiagnozuje Twój przypadek jednoznacznie. Pamiętaj, że guzek nie musi wskazywać na rak piersi. Nie denerwuj się bez potrzeby, pozdrawiam.

----------


## karusia

Rak piersi nie musi oznaczać wyroku dla Twojego życia. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 16 lat (nieskończone) no i zwlekałam trochę z pójściem do lekarza okazało się, że mam 3 guzy do usunięcia operacyjnie. Nie zwlekaj, zbadaj się! Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## Jedzpij_pl

Nawet jeśli to guzek, to nie musi być to zmiana nowotworowa. Udaj się do lekarza na badanie piersi. Nie myśl o raku.

----------


## licealistka

Mam bardzo podobną sytuację do Ciebie. Mam 16 lat i też wyczułam u siebie guzek pod skórą, który boli przy dotykaniu. Cóż, nic nam nie zostało jak wizyta u lekarza.

----------


## martyna9

koniecznie zróbcie badania, pozdrawiam

----------

